# Testing



## Marta (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello hist wondering if someone could tell me what happens at testing. I am about to do my first one so going from white to yellow and absolutely have no ideawhat to expect. Do ionly need to do my form ? How long does itusually go for etc? And are we doing it in a group or all by mysef? Im doing tang soo do by the way.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 15, 2015)

Ask your instructor. 
Seriously. They're the ones who decide. It's not like there's a universal standard method. 
In our school (Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan), testing for 9th geup would mean performing basic blocks, kicks, punches, and stances. Performing kicho 1, 2, & 3. Basic knowledge questions. Might be just you. Might be a group. Might be several people of different ranks. 
But it's really nothing to stress over. You'll be fine. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Marta (Oct 16, 2015)

Marta said:


> Hello hist wondering if someone could tell me what happens at testing. I am about to do my first one so going from white to yellow and absolutely have no ideawhat to expect. Do ionly need to do my form ? How long does itusually go for etc? And are we doing it in a group or all by mysef? Im doing tang soo do by the way.





Dirty Dog said:


> Ask your instructor.
> Seriously. They're the ones who decide. It's not like there's a universal standard method.
> In our school (Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan), testing for 9th geup would mean performing basic blocks, kicks, punches, and stances. Performing kicho 1, 2, & 3. Basic knowledge questions. Might be just you. Might be a group. Might be several people of different ranks.
> But it's really nothing to stress over. You'll be fine.
> ...





Dirty Dog said:


> Ask your instructor.
> Seriously. They're the ones who decide. It's not like there's a universal standard method.
> In our school (Tae Kwon Do Moo Duk Kwan), testing for 9th geup would mean performing basic blocks, kicks, punches, and stances. Performing kicho 1, 2, & 3. Basic knowledge questions. Might be just you. Might be a group. Might be several people of different ranks.
> But it's really nothing to stress over. You'll be fine.
> ...


Thank you for your reply  I will ask my instructor.


----------

